# Roll Hour Watches



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking to buy a roll hour 60s 70s watch,any input or pics appreciated .How expensive were the best. and what would be a good entry level type.Are they rare.Thanks if you can help.ianb.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unusual-1920s-Digital-Dial-Swiss-jump-hour-Retro-Modern-deco-/251293174683?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item3a823d8b9b the sort of thing you are looking for ?

Search internet/ebay for "jump hour" - they're not too common but do turn up regularly.


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link,i think they are so futuristic,i might take a gamble at a cheap one.regards.ianb.likes all mechanical watches from start to finish,must find a collecting type,or may be bankrupt.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a few in my collection ,smiths are ok and sicura are very nice looking and different. im sure i have a lucerne somwhere also

pretty basic movement on most of them.

there is some early 1920's examples which command decent money , i have also seen pocket watches aswell.

i did sell a sicura recently on the bay and it made over 200


----------

